# Τα πτυχία πατσαβούρια



## LostVerse (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω ότι τα πτυχία-πατσαβούρια είναι μάλλον αναφορά στα πτυχία που κρέμονται στον τοίχο, που δεν έχουν αντίκρυσμα είτε γιατί δεν υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχοι παραγωγικοί τομείς είτε γιατί το σύστημα παράγει υπερβολικά πολλούς πτυχιούχους, σε συνδυασμό με την ανεργία και την υπάρχουσα κρίση.



ένας πανεπιστημιακός τίτλος απαξιώθηκε από την ώρα που προσφέρθηκε άπλετα χωρίς κανένα κριτήριο και χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο στον οποιονδήποτε. Σήμερα τα τρία τέταρτα των φοιτητών παίρνουν το πτυχίο τους αντιγράφοντας ή/και με ξένες σημειώσεις, και με ελάχιστη παρουσία στα μαθήματα. Τι αξία έχει οντως ένα τέτοιο πτυχίο πέρα από πατσαβούρι; Στο τέλος όλοι είμαστε πτυχιούχοι κι επιστήμονες, κι όμως η κοινωνία παραμένει στον πάτο.


mod's note: συνέχεια από εκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω στατιστικά αντιγραφής, αλλά αυτό που λες μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό. Ακόμη κι αν μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών έχει αντιγράψει, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άσχετοι ή δεν έμαθαν τίποτα. Η λέξη επιστήμονας είναι αρκετά βαριά για να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε για κάθε πτυχιούχο σχολής, για να γίνεις επιστήμονας θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από πτυχίο. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο των σχολών. Τώρα, το γιατί και πώς αντιγράφει κανείς είναι μεγάλο θέμα και σίγουρα δεν έχει απλά να κάνει με την ποιότητα του συστήματος. Πάντα αντέγραφαν οι υποψήφιοι και μάλλον πάντα θα αντιγράφουν. Ο βαθμός στον οποίο συμβαίνει αυτό ή οι μέθοδοι που ακολουθούνται, δεν έχουν μόνο να κάνουν με το είδος του συστήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να συμφωνήσετε τι εννοείτε λέγοντας πατσαβούρι, και μετά να συνεχίσετε τη συζήτηση. Just saying.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω στατιστικά αντιγραφής, αλλά αυτό που λες μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό. Ακόμη κι αν μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών έχει αντιγράψει, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άσχετοι ή δεν έμαθαν τίποτα. Η λέξη επιστήμονας είναι αρκετά βαριά για να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε για κάθε πτυχιούχο σχολής, για να γίνεις επιστήμονας θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από πτυχίο. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο των σχολών. Τώρα, το γιατί και πώς αντιγράφει κανείς είναι μεγάλο θέμα και σίγουρα δεν έχει απλά να κάνει με την ποιότητα του συστήματος. Πάντα αντέγραφαν οι υποψήφιοι και μάλλον πάντα θα αντιγράφουν. Ο βαθμός στον οποίο συμβαίνει αυτό ή οι μέθοδοι που ακολουθούνται, δεν έχουν μόνο να κάνουν με το είδος του συστήματος.



Το ποσοστό που λέω δεν είναι πουθενά γραμμένο, είναι η δικιά μου εκτίμηση (μάλλον συντηρητική θα την χαρακτήριζα) με βάση όσα είχα δει και με βάση μια και μόνο σχολή, αν και από φίλους σε άλλες σχολές δεν άκουγα διαφορετικά εκτιμούμενα ποσοστά. 
δεν είναι μόνο η αντιγραφή που σχεδόν είναι κανόνας σε μια εξεταστική, αυτό είναι μόνο μέρος της εικόνας. άλλο μέρος είναι η χρήση ξένων σημειώσεων, ενίοτε κι επι πληρωμή (γιατί το να δανειστείς σημειώσεις δεν είναι ούτε πρωτοφανές ούτε έγκλημα) αλλά κι η φυσική παρουσία στις παραδόσεις των μαθημάτων. Όλα αυτά συνθέτουν την εικόνα που περιέγραψα όπου ένα πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου ενώ κάποτε συνεπαγόταν πραγματικά και την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα για τον κάτοχό του σήμερα συνεπάγεται συνήθως σε κάτι λίγο παραπάνω από το τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Διαφορετικά πράγματα εννοούμε, νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές. Ο Lost λέει ότι είναι πατσαβούρια γιατί προσφέρθηκαν ασύδοτα, σε άτομα που δεν άξιζαν το πτυχίο, με αποτέλεσμα ο τίτλος να μην σημαίνει τίποτα. Εγώ λέω ότι μειώθηκε η δύναμη του τίτλου ως προς τις δυνατότητες εκμετάλλευσής του.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## LostVerse (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Διαφορετικά πράγματα εννοούμε, νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές. Ο Lost λέει ότι είναι πατσαβούρια γιατί προσφέρθηκαν ασύδοτα, σε άτομα που δεν άξιζαν το πτυχίο, με αποτέλεσμα ο τίτλος να μην σημαίνει τίποτα. Εγώ λέω ότι μειώθηκε η δύναμη του τίτλου ως προς τις δυνατότητες εκμετάλλευσής του.



το δεύτερο είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο του πρώτου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Αρχίσαμε τις γενικεύσεις; Να βάλω ανέκδοτα για ξανθιές; Έχω κι άλλα: για γυναίκες οδηγούς, για μπάτσους, ό,τι βάζει ο νους σας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> το δεύτερο είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο του πρώτου.


Σωστά, η αυξανόμενη ανεργία και η υπερπροσφορά πτυχίων για την οποία μιλάει και ο Ελληγενής παραπάνω δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Πάντως το γκούγκλισμα κι η Βίκι είναι πίσω από κάθε φοιτητική εργασία που έχω διορθώσει τελευταία, οπότε σ' αυτό τουλάχιστον δεν έχει άδικο. 
Τώρα, για να τελειώσεις πρώτος θέλεις βαθμούς, που σημαίνει ξενύχτια, που σημαίνει καφεΐνη (και λοιπές ουσίες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πάντως το γκούγκλισμα κι η Βίκι είναι πίσω από κάθε φοιτητική εργασία που έχω διορθώσει τελευταία, οπότε σ' αυτό τουλάχιστον δεν έχει άδικο.
> Τώρα, για να τελειώσεις πρώτος θέλεις βαθμούς, που σημαίνει ξενύχτια, που σημαίνει καφεΐνη (και λοιπές ουσίες).



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με το γκούγκλισμα. Τι είναι αυτό που διαβάζεις στην εργασία και αναφωνείς "γκούγκλισμα";


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Σε όλες τις εργασίες του ζητάω να μου γράψουν παραπομπές στη βιβλιογραφία. Νομίζεις ότι δεν φαίνονται οι παραπομπές που είναι απο τη βιβλιοθήκη κι οι παραπομπές που είναι από το ιντερνέτ χύμα; :mellow:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Εξαρτάται τι είδους παραπομπές είναι. Είναι από μπλογκ, από εφημερίδες, από ιστοσελίδες πανεπιστημίων, από websites -γενικώς κι αορίστως;

Ή εννοείς ότι καταλαβαίνεις αν μια παραπομπή την βρήκε ο φοιτητής στην βιβλιοθήκη ή την βρήκε με πρόχειρο γκούγκλισμα, π.χ. στο Google Books ή σε οποιοδήποτε journal έχει free view;


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Αναφέρομαι σε παραπομπές σε αμφίβολες πηγές. Όσες φορές κι αν τους λες ότι σε πανεπιστημιακή δουλειά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ό,τι βρούμε.


----------

